# car stalls when I put on brakes



## jerry1967 (Jun 28, 2006)

What would cause a 2000 buick regal with a 3800 engine to stall when I put on the brakes.? It doesn't happen all the time.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Does it restart right away? When you put it back in gear does it stall? If it does I think the TCC (torque converter lock-up) solenoid is sticking on.


----------



## jerry1967 (Jun 28, 2006)

Now I can't get it to start at all. When I put my foot on the brakes all the dash lights come on but the car will not turn over. I checked the battery and alternator and both are good. I am thinking ignition switch. Does any body know how to change one?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

jerry1967 said:


> Now I can't get it to start at all. When I put my foot on the brakes all the dash lights come on but the car will not turn over. I checked the battery and alternator and both are good. I am thinking ignition switch. Does any body know how to change one?


If you put your foot on the brakes and the dash lights come on, first check your directional bulbs. You may have put in the wrong one.

First check for power at the starter. Use a test light and check between the big battery cable and an engine ground. This should be light all the time. Now check the small wire on the 'S' terminal of the solenoid. It should light with a helper trying to start the car. If both are light, you've got a bad starter/solenoid.

If you do not get the light at the S terminal during crank, you should get a wiring diagram. You could have a bad ignition switch, neutral safety switch, open fusible link.... 

Test first


----------



## macro01 (Aug 11, 2009)

i think you have a short circuit on the car


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Jerry, unless you are a competent auto mechanic, either find one and make quick, good friends with him soon or take your car to one soon. Your 2000 Buick Regal has the GM OBD II series diagnostic center built into it. Only with the proper diagnostic equipment can you find the fault code which caused the stalling problem in the first place. It's very possible that the OBD II, combined with the ECM has shut down your engine to prevent any other possible damages. Good Luck, David


----------

